# buffedCast Episode 198: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## Launethil (22. Juni 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag!

Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 198. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ahlucard (22. Juni 2010)

So ich hab jetzt dann bald alle Klassen auf Level 80...
Und ich finde es sehr reizend wenn Blizzard den Characterplatz vergrößernwürde
Es würde ja auch keine großen umstände für sie machen
Würd ja auch gern dann in der neuen welt einen char hochziehn und will nich auf nen anderen server anfangen^^

Aber gut jetzt mal zu den Fragen
Wann kommt nun eigentlich der Patch mit der RealID? Würde mich sehr interessieren? Nächste woche? 
Aber ich denke mal das steht noch nicht fest vieleicht wisst ihr ja was.

Wann kann man sich die Onlinetickets für die Blizzi mässe kaufen?
Oder hab ich die schon verschlafen?


Mit Cataclysm werden ja die embleme abgeschafft und ein punkte system wie ehre eingeführt...
Wäre es nicht denkbar das man sich dann massig punkte ansammelt um sich wenn ein neues t-set rauskommt das direkt kaufen kann?
Wäre ja ein wenig...naja...xD


Zum Gameplay von GW2 ich weiß da gibts noch nicht wirklich was 
ich hab GW1 nur ganz kurz angespielt und die bilder von GW2 finde ich sehr interesant
Würde mir es gern anschaffen... bin mir aber nicht sicher ob mir das als "ur"-wowspieler taugt...
Was meint ihr?


----------



## d2wap (22. Juni 2010)

werdet ihr vor cataclsym gold horten und dann für das gehortete gold die besten kaufbaren items kaufen - oder das gold evtl. sparen für andere dinge - oder hortet ihr gar kein gold?

-----

aion hat einen neuen communitymanager - ladet ihr ihn mal zu einem netten ründchen im podcast ein?
immerhin hattet ihr schon andere gäste, die sich sehr gut geschlagen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groshmak (22. Juni 2010)

@Ahlucard
ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass die Punkte für die aktuelle Tier Stufe (Bsp. Frostmarken) automatisch zu den Punkten für ältere Raids und Heros (Triumphmarken) werden sobald eine neue Raid Instanz erscheint.

Zu meiner Frage:

Gibt es Informationen bezüglich Anpassungsmöglichkeiten des eigenen Charakters. Geisterte da nicht mal etwas, wegen Statübernahme bei Umhängen etc. durch die Foren ?
Desweiteren wüsste ich gern, ob die Modelle der alten Rassen an Goblins und Worgen angepasst werden.


----------



## Dakirah (22. Juni 2010)

Wisst Ihr, wann Aion Patch 2.0 raus kommt und da würde mich interssieren, wieviele Bosse die neue Raid ini hat ?

Was mich interssiert, sind die ca Releasedaten von Warhammer 40k Dark Millenium, Guildwars 2 , Blade & Soul, Tera und SWTOR.

@Ahulcard

Der Kartenverkauf für die Blizzcom war schon vor paar Wochen am 3. und 5. Juni oder so.

Und mit Punkte ansparen ist auch nicht, da die Punkte beim erscheinene eines neuen Tier in lower umgewandelrt werden.

Stand aber alles bei Buffed.


----------



## Akando (22. Juni 2010)

In welcher Farbe läuft ein Schlumpf an, wenn man ihn würgt?


----------



## Ramses_XX (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffies...

Ich muss dann noch nochmal ganz penetrant die Frage vom letzten mal wiederholen, es scheint fast, als würdet ihr die absichtlich umgehen *hust*:
Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass ihr mal die Jungs von Playata (also zb. Marcel) vors Mikro zerrt? Mich würd wirklich mal interessieren wie der Alltag bei so einer Firma ausschaut... Playata ist ja jetzt nich unbeding eine Firma wie man sie an jeder Ecke findet...



PS: Dieselbe Frage vom letzten Mal an Flo: Ist der Name des Nazgul in Dol Guldur eigentlich bekannt geworden? Ich hatte ja die Vermutung geäußert, es könne sich um Khamul handeln.... (Flo weiß sicher noch worum es geht?^^ )


----------



## Pferdesalamie (22. Juni 2010)

wie sieht das aus mit dem neuen addon kann man theroretisch gleich am ersten tag nen rassenwechsel machen 
oder kommt das erst später dazu?


----------



## erSch (22. Juni 2010)

Hey, meine Frage:
Wisst ihr, was in Cataclysm mit dem Erfolg Am Rande des Wahnsinns (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2336) passieren wird? Wird man den genauso noch erledigen können? Oder werden einige der benötigten Fraktionen so verändert, dass der Erfolg nicht mehr machbar ist?
Grüße, erSch


----------



## Sordura (22. Juni 2010)

Halli-hallo, mich würde mal intressieren, angenohmen ihr steht morgen früh auf, der Beta key ist da und alles ist bereit! Wie siehts dann bei buffed aus? Was macht ihr zuerst? Womit fangt ihr an, was wollt ihr zuerst berichten? und wie lange arbeitet ihr dann?


----------



## Droomhammer (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffed Team

meine Fragen sind:

- Mit dem Addon kommen auch neue Legendäre Waffen. Was würdet ihr euch für eine waffe wünschen mit welchem geschichtlichen hintergrund?
  Meine Idee wäre der Doomhammer ich meine passt ja Thrall wird wohl Wächter Al'alkir wird als Raidboss da sein und im addon gehts viel um die elemente.
  (ps: so viel ich weis bezieht Thrall die macht von al'alkir für seinen Hammer hat er ja im vor event zu wotlk im kampf gegen garrosch schön gezeigt

- Im nächsten Addon kommen neue Rassen also kommt im übernächsten eine neue Klasse wird ja schon einiges herum gemunkelt in richtung Erz Druide und Blade Master.
  Was wären eure wünsche für neue klassen? 

mit lieben grüssen aus der Schweiz der Droom.


----------



## RazZerrR (22. Juni 2010)

Was werdet ihr als erstes in der Beta machen? 

Wann habt ihr letztes Jahr bei der Blizzcon gedacht das Cataclsym erscheint?


----------

